# My Road to Para Worlds 2019



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*Background: VI Archery*

So, VI [Visually Impaired] archery incorporates a number of adaptations that allow someone with low vision/blindness to independently take aim and shoot at a target down range. Of course, depending on level of useable vision, we need assistance getting our aiming devices set up and orientated correctly to the target, but once that is done it is entirely up to us to execute the shot. 

While currently the Paralympics includes archery, it is mainly for physical conditions like amputations, paralysis, and other movement-based disabilities. VI archery is not currently featured at this level of competition, but the tools are in place for it's inclusion as participation numbers continue to grow. World Archery and the IPC have established rules, equipment accommodations, classifications/categories, and shooting formats for VI archery's eventual inclusion in the Paralympics. Para-archery world championships have included VI divisions off and on for several years now, some European events are including VI-specific divisions, and world wide participation is growing. 

So, the last Para worlds to include VI archery was in Germany in 2015, and unfortunately due to lack of participation the category was dropped in 2017. Hope is to have a good push for inclusion in 2019 in the Netherlands. This should be an amazing event and a real boost for para archery as the dates for the para worlds [June 3-9] coincide with the WA world championships the following week [June 10-16]. This will bring some of the big names in WA to the venue at the same time, and hopefully some of that media coverage will spill over. 

Meanwhile, I'm sure some of you have seen a couple VI archers at other events, noteably Vegas, and while the rules are slightly different than those for WA VI events, it is an opportunity to get some competition in and I'm hoping to be one of those "blind shooters" on the line this year. 

More later.


----------



## mpgavin87 (Oct 21, 2011)

Keep it coming and good luck! Can’t wait to read more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*Classification*

So, in para archery competitions athletes need to be "classified" based on their disability. For most Paralympic sports there are 3 VI categories, oddly enough B1, B2, and B3 [original huh?]. In VI archery, because of current levels of participation, there are two categories, VI 1 and VI 2/3. All categories shoot the same distance/target face formats, and all competetors use the tactile aiming stand I'll get into another time. Classifications are based on useable vision, with the 2/3s having more functional vision. The VI 1 category requires that all shooters wear blackout glasses or sleep shades/blindfolds. The VI 2/3s may use their available vision, but they are not permitted sights, scopes, magnifiers, clarifiers, verifiers, or any other retina-dependent accoutrements mounted to their bows. 

sSo, next month there is a WA World Ranking Event [W.R.E.] in Salt Lake City, and this will be the first opportunity for an international classification held in the states in like forever. It's important because the national and international classifiers don't always agree, and it's the international classifications that count in the grander scheme of things. The next opportunity for an international classification will be at worlds in the Netherlands next June, and it has happened in the past that a VI athlete showed up to classify at worlds and was denied, so I'm hoping to get this out of the way as soon as possible. 

It sounds like there are 4 US shooters planning on being classified next month as VI athletes, a promising showing considering less than 40 US athletes are currently signed up from all para archery disciplines. 

Of course, I know I'm blind, but classification still makes me nervous because of some of the stories I've heard and I hope all turns out well. 

I do not think any VIs plan on shooting the event itself; personally I've recently had major reconstructive [destructive] surgery on my foot and still can not put weight on it, so I won't be ready by next month. Still, if anyone is in the SLC area Sept 6-10ish [wouldn't you know I don't have the exact dates in front of me], support the other athletes on the field. Looks like some amazing archers will be taking the field over the weekend based on the last participant list I read.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> It sounds like there are 4 US shooters planning on being classified next month as VI athletes, a promising showing considering less than 40 US athletes are currently signed up from all para archery disciplines.
> 
> Of course, I know I'm blind, but classification still makes me nervous because of some of the stories I've heard and I hope all turns out well.


 All very interesting and please keep us informed!

As a side note, how do nerves play into an unsighted mind relative to aiming and target panic? That is if you have any experience. Did you do archery when you were sighted? If it's too personal we could go to PM, or just tell me to not ask dumb questions...I'm fascinated will, determination and the human brain...


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Bobmuley said:


> All very interesting and please keep us informed!
> 
> As a side note, how do nerves play into an unsighted mind relative to aiming and target panic? That is if you have any experience. Did you do archery when you were sighted? If it's too personal we could go to PM, or just tell me to not ask dumb questions...I'm fascinated will, determination and the human brain...




No question too personal... In fact, the more embarrassing the question, the more embarrassing my answer will be... 

So first, no I did not shoot archery before I lost my sight. I actually got into archery on a dare; I was a phys. ed. major at the local college and working as a building supervisor in the gym. My supervisor every semester would dare me to take the archery class because one of her best friends was the instructor. One semester I needed one more credit to fill my schedule and archery fit in. Luckily, both my supervisor and the instructor knew me well enough and were willing enough to take the "let's see if we can make this work" attitude. I got online, took a trip to England [where VI archery is much more developed], got in contact with the current VI 1 world champion and indoor/outdoor record holder, incorporated the engineering skills/craftsmanship of my dad, and developed the tactile and techniques I use today. 

As for nerves and target panic, I would say it's there but doesn't manifest itself in the same way. I do get nervous when I'm on the line in competitions or league shoots, but part of that is representing myself well and in a "professional" manner. Not being the one everyone is waiting on after each end; not distracting other shooters; not "passing gas" while on the line... My nerves often come from just wanting to be considered another archer, and not a novelty. My first outdoor shoot [state championships no less], my nerves managed to allow me to walk right into my tactile while returning from the target... Broke a foot off my tripod, lost several arrows that never hit the target, and essentially had a bad day. Actions like that are what make me nervous. 
Now, what I describe as target panic for me stems from the "flinch" I sometimes get when my hinge or tension-style release "should" have gone off and hasn't yet. There's always that "jerk" to fire. I also on rare occasions start a body sway [in future videos this will make a lot more sense] and will suddenly do that "drive by firing" someone sighted might experience as the pin floats past the X. 

Honestly, and I'm rather proud of the fact, I feel my lack of vision makes me better suited to command shooting. I don't get that "damn pin is on the X I need to fire" sensation, I just get a sense of "everything feels right, I want to fire" feeling. Most shooters talk about aiming being the conscious act and firing being a subconscious event, I think my lack of sight makes me work in opposite. Aim is when everything feels lined up and just feels "right," and all my concentration goes into manipulating the release. 



Thanks for asking, and hope that answers your question. 
Of course, all that could be why I'm not world champion yet either :/


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*Training/Practice*

So, I got out to the range for the first time in several months, and learned two very important things... 

First, I am WAY out of shooting shape, and 
Second, Shooting from a stool sort of sucks. 

Due to a major reconstructive [desctructive] foot surgery, I am unable to put any weight on my right leg, and this has kept me from getting to the range. I worked out, or at least I thought I had worked out, a method of using a stool and my tactile to at least get some arrows down range. This ended up being a short session of flinging a few arrows with the only purpose achieved being that I know how much work I still have to do and how far I still need to go. 

After seeing just how limited practice will be for a while, my first training goals will be to work on general shooting conditioning, including several let down drills, and work on my anchor point and wrist alignment while shooting my "new to me" HBC.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*Equipment: Shaft Selection/Recommendations*

So, there are several "equipment" posts I would like to get into, one of the earliest being of the tactile aiming stand I use, but I'm still waiting to get some good photos [hopefully of me actually standing in the tactile] and a better system for taking videos; iPhone audio isn't the greatest. 

So, I've been thinking arrows, and I'm thinking the following: 

BE PS23s as my large diameter shaft. Largest shaft diameter allowed in WA events is just over 9mm, or 23/64, and while I could just as easily shoot the Challengers because I don't really need a signature series Dan McCarthy shaft, the Challengers appear to only come as soft as .400 while the PS23s appear to have a .500 spine version. I'm thinking that with my 45lb [max allowed in VI archery competitions] and 28.5" draw I can use the .500s cut to 27" and would have the option of running 80-120gr up front depending on what flies better. As these will be indoor/calm outdoor shafts, I'm thinking a higher profile vane or even feathers [although as of recently I'm not a big feathers fan, I'm just too rough on them] for the extra control. I also have a set of Challengers [.400, 28" C2C, 120gr points and 4-fletch feathers] I can play with to get an idea of what I may ultimately like. 

For windy conditions, I'm thinking X-Impacts, again .500s cut to 27", but this time a low profile vane like maybe the FlexFletch FLP300s. I have a set of .400s cut to 28" using Bohning Ice vanes with both 120gr and 140gr points, but these were built up right before my foot surgery and I haven't been able to shoot them much. I would like to try the heavier spine and point weight in windy conditions before deciding. 

I haven't really looked to seriously into weights and FoCs other than to think "that might be about right." I'm thinking I'll want a little more FoC for the Impacts for control in the wind and with the lower profile vanes, but then shooting distance is maxed at 30m so I'm not sure how much of a difference I will see. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Best of luck. 

Wishing you all the best in your prep and eventually in competition


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Shogun1 said:


> Best of luck.
> 
> Wishing you all the best in your prep and eventually in competition




Thank you, I really appreciate that.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Just want to wish you good luck and I'll be following your journey if you keep posting. There is a VI archer here in CA and we see him at most of the state events. I think it's inspiring and important for young archers like my son to see that archery can be enjoyed by people of all physical abilities. In Vegas I shared a bale with a gentleman in a motorized wheelchair. In our State Outdoors, I was on the line with a woman who used a standing stool.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*More Practice While Seated*

So, last weekend I spent a day out at the range [unfortunately an "appointment" at the ER precluded anything more than that one day] while seated on the stool again. Basically another day of shooting 1-2 arrows an end working on release. Trying to keep the upper body in "good" form but I don't think it's really quite the same as when standing. 

Something I've been toying with... Does anyone have an opinion on practicing, especially at shorter distances, strictly with bare shafts? I've been reading through a few "bare shaft tuning" threads and sometimes grip is the possible culprit, and I was wondering if routinely including bare shaft sessions might give feedback on inconsistent grips and finding that "sweet spot." 

Thoughts?


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

How about just short range practice?

With all due respect, does it really matter how far away the target is or isn’t? It serves a singular function...to catch your arrows!

I took a brand new guy, kept him at only 10 yards to prepare for a 900 round. 

The only time I took him out to 900 round ranges was to get his sight settings. 

Then back to 10 yards — shot with 900 round range settings. Arrows hit where the sight indicated? Nope. Arrows consistently hit in a very small hole at the same “miss distance” from the X? Yep!

Result on his first ever actual 900 round at 900 distances? 819/900. 

And that was after only about three months of total time behind a string ... and part of that was with a Genesis before he got bit by the archery bug and bought an adult sized bow with sights and ....


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Shogun1 said:


> How about just short range practice?
> 
> With all due respect, does it really matter how far away the target is or isn’t? It serves a singular function...to catch your arrows!
> 
> ...




Oh absolutely, in fact most of my practice is at short yardage- really the only time I go for longer distances is when I start smacking arrows too much or I want to get a baseline/progression score at competition distances [like my 18m indoor or the VI 720 or 1440 rounds at 30m]. 

Issue I have right now is I can't put any weight on my recently amputated foot/nub thingie, still have the stiches in, so I've had to modify my form and tactile to shooting from a stool. Definitely shooting really short distances, just a couple yards, because it's a lot of work to haul my wobbley bum back and forth. Especially since I'm using a waler and working my long cane gets difficult.


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck Kelly, wishing you the best and will be following.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Kelly, Why not use a wheelchair until you heal up & be able to start putting weight on it. I would think it would make you more mobel & have better weight distribution when shooting. You should be able to borrow a chair till you heal. Wish you all the best in your endeavors. I have worked with a lady that is a Para also & she shot in the last Para Olympics so if you have any questions I might be able to help you with just send me a PM.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

MandK said:


> Good luck Kelly, wishing you the best and will be following.




Thank you, I really appreciate that.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

kballer1 said:


> Hey Kelly, Why not use a wheelchair until you heal up & be able to start putting weight on it. I would think it would make you more mobel & have better weight distribution when shooting. You should be able to borrow a chair till you heal. Wish you all the best in your endeavors. I have worked with a lady that is a Para also & she shot in the last Para Olympics so if you have any questions I might be able to help you with just send me a PM.




I've thought about a wheelchair, and even did some dry runs here at the house. The problem I was running into was getting the chair lined up within my tactile the same every time. With the stool I can rig it to my foot locator bracket and the distance from that point to the pointer that touches the back of my hand is [more/less] consistent. I found with the chair I had a hard time being consistent, which causes me to lean forwards or backwards to get the pointer to line up with the back of my hand correctly. The mobility would certainly be better with the chair, as I could propel myself with my good leg and use my long cane for orientation- would allow me to shoot longer distances. 

I'll probably keep experimenting with the chair, actually try a few shots. My worry is interference between the bow, the arm of the chair, and the legs of my tripod; when standing or on the higher stool the bow is mostly above the front right leg, I think in a wheelchair I might have a problem with clearance. IDK, haven't tried it with a bow in hand yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> No question too personal... In fact, the more embarrassing the question, the more embarrassing my answer will be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an interesting way of thinking about it. It really sounds like when a sighted archer is in the groove of shooting and you "feel" the shot. I know I've done a lot of my best shooting when I didn't let my eyes (or my brain) control the shot process.


Don't slouch while sitting! I've watched plenty of decent to good shooters lose their posture when they sit to shoot.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Bobmuley said:


> That's an interesting way of thinking about it. It really sounds like when a sighted archer is in the groove of shooting and you "feel" the shot. I know I've done a lot of my best shooting when I didn't let my eyes (or my brain) control the shot process.
> 
> 
> Don't slouch while sitting! I've watched plenty of decent to good shooters lose their posture when they sit to shoot.




Funny you mention slouching and losing good form because I was beginning to notice this last time on the range. Seems really easy to let the shoulders roll forward and lose that upright posture. 

Thank you.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Kelly doesn't the are of the chair come off easily. with that off shouldn't have any contact problems.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Something I've been toying with... Does anyone have an opinion on practicing, especially at shorter distances, strictly with bare shafts? I've been reading through a few "bare shaft tuning" threads and sometimes grip is the possible culprit, and I was wondering if routinely including bare shaft sessions might give feedback on inconsistent grips and finding that "sweet spot."
> 
> Thoughts?


Sometimes I'll shoot a 3-spot with the 3rd arrow being a bareshaft on the occasional end. I've found this to be a valuable way to track how I break down over a period of time. That's obviously not when shooting for a score, but just practicing my execution. I might shoot a BS on the 3rd arrow on the first end, maybe the 5th and then the last end. 

What I usually see os a good BS at first when I'm fresh, and then it may go cockeyed around the 5th end with a little knock-right, say. Usually that's me slacking in my grip and torqueing the handle around to the right like I commonly do. Or if I start losing my back tension, etc., the bareshaft will alert me to it. At the end of the day, I'll shoot one to see the effects of fatigue... 

So yes for me it's a valuable tool for keeping track of what I'm doing and when I start doing something wrong. I don't usually do everything with bareshafts, but if something isn't right that day and I can't figure it out, I'll shoot one more frequently to see what's going on....

lee.


----------



## nishino (Jan 22, 2018)

great read, good luck !


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Kelly,
Check your messages


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Shogun1 said:


> Kelly,
> Check your messages




Thanks Jim. Been away from the home computer for work, and just going through and playing with the numbers now. Also thinking about just going with the stiffer but lighter GPI Challengers, but haven't calculated FOC/weight of the ones I have. More coming in an email. 

Thanks


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

kballer1 said:


> Kelly doesn't the are of the chair come off easily. with that off shouldn't have any contact problems.




We just stuck the chair back in the shed... I'll have to get it out again an see if the arms will come off, didn't even think about checking it out.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

nishino said:


> great read, good luck !




Thank you... Hoping I don't bore everyone away before June.


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2016)

Really enjoy reading about your journey. I truly admire your spirit and drive. You are an inspiration. Best of luck to you!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Jill said:


> Really enjoy reading about your journey. I truly admire your spirit and drive. You are an inspiration. Best of luck to you!




Thank you.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*Classification: It's Official Sports Fans*

So, This week I traveled to the para archery world ranking event in SLC and was classified by World Archery as a VI 1 archer. First and major step towards national and international competition. 

So, in Paralympic visually impaired sports there are three categories of "blindness," B1, B2, and B3, all depending on one's acuities and level of functional vision. In archery, due to participation numbers and the desire to keep the number of competition categories down, archers are divided into B1 [total blindness] and B2/3 [combining "the rest" of the competetors]. With my B1 classification, I will be competing with other archers who are required [as will I] to wear blindfolds. This places everyone in this category on equal footing as far as vision goes. Over the years there has been much discussion on making all VI archers wear blindfolds and having just one category, but the counterpoint to this, and the argument by those archers with some useable vision, is that this is not how they live their daily lives and they should be allowed to use what they have during competitions. Hence the 2/3 class and their not being required to wear the blindfolds. 

So, there were four of us VI archers at the classification, which is a strong showing for VI archery in the eyes of USA Archery. Unfortunately one member of our group was not classified; while this person's vision is greatly affected by lighting conditions the lighting in the exam room was optimal and their results put them just outside of the B3 classification. 

Of the rest of us, one was classified as a B2, and two of us were classified as B1s. 

Now it's time to knuckle down and really get to training! 

Thanks for following.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## 892277 (Sep 9, 2018)

Keep pushing boundaries, Jay!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*Working on Shot Timing*

So, in WA VI finals rounds, like other WA target medal rounds, they use a 20 second, alternate shooter, clock system. Since up to this point all my competitions have been under club or NFAA rules which allows for more time [couple minutes per end, I think it's about 40 seconds per shot], I've decided to do some work on 20 second shots. All I have to say so far is WOW talk about feeling rushed. Is there something like target panic, perhaps called clock panic??? 

I've been using a repeating timer set at 20 seconds, taking a shot then waiting for the opponent's shot and repeating- so far groups are much wider and I've knocked the arrow off the blade rest and had to let down more times than I would like to admit. Still, it has been a blast to practice. 

Still shooting from the stool and trying to work out the best method to get some good training in. 

And, thanks to all for the kind words, as always I truly appreciate it.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*The Road Will Go Through Vegas*

So, it looks like the road to Para Worlds is going to go through Vegas. Already ranted in the General Forum about what a PITA it was, I'll save you all that here. 

So, of course the format will be completely different; indoor/outdoor, 20yd/30m, 40cm/80cm 3x10rounds/6x6 rounds... But, it will give me some much needed "large tournament," "airline travel," "multi-day" experience. 

And, there are usually other VI archers to compare scores/techniques with, and I think the VIs might try to set up something the Thursday before at a local range- A little shoot against each other, perhaps some demonstrations... All in the "dreaming phase" for now... Hoping something will come out of it.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

There was one VI archer at Vegas a couple years ago (2015). Here is a photo.









Is this the same type of setup you use, with a tri-pod holding a sight, and you touch the sight when setting up to aim?


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

wa-prez said:


> There was one VI archer at Vegas a couple years ago (2015). Here is a photo.
> 
> View attachment 6620953
> 
> ...




Sorry, I can't actually see the picture, but your description sounds very familiar to what I use. 

So, right now I have a "T" bracket that sits on the floor, with notches where the tripod sits. Then, clamped to that bracket are my foot locators, so my feet keep the same orientation every time. Then, at the top of the tripod is a horizontal pointer that touches the back of the bow hand to help orientate to the target. 

The husband of another, well-accomplished VI archer, has been working on the T bracket and foot locater design for several years now, and they are working on a set for me right now. 

The foot locator/tripod design is quite common in VI competitions, as it is one of the easiest designs that fits within the prameters and rules for WA competitions. 

There are usually a couple VI archers in Vegas every year, it's a small niche in the archery world, especially for competitions beyond Vegas/NFAA, so the designs and techniques are quite similar across the group... A lot of sharing of experimentations and ideas, trying to grow this segment of the sport. 

Whenever I can get someone with a camera at the range while I'm practicing, I get the new tactile stand up and running, and my rehab gets me back on two feet, I'll get some photos up here of my set up. 

Thanks


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*Just General Updates*

Been a while, but "sat on a stool and shot at 6ft" gets boring really fast... 

So, been sitting on a stool and shooting at 6ft. 

Seriously, been doing some pretty hefty PT on the "stump," working on regaining overall strength and balance exercises. The prosthetic office did the cast last week, and I should get my first, trial socket Thursday [this one will be plastic and used just to check for hot spots- to be molded and ground down to fit... The carbon fiber "cool" socket will come after that]. 

I've also been working on core exercises to increase balance- you can't fire a cannon from a canoe right?!? 

I've also been working on getting my TUE from USADA; after the breaking hot news of the year I'm double and triple checking everything and making sure I won't be getting a call from the "pee in a cup" people. . 

All registered and preparing for the Vegas shoot in Feb. Fortunately, the local club has a few [three I think] 450 Vegas shoots scheduled between now and then, plus hosting the state Vegas shoot the week before "the big one." Still a LLLOOONNNGGG way from being were I would even consider okay for me level, but still looking forward to the atmosphere and possibly visiting a few of the vendors and booths. 

That's pretty much it for now; thanks all.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Wishing you luck...........


----------



## daleofmesa (Aug 22, 2015)

Best of luck to you. I will be following your progress.
Dale


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you Sonny. 

Dale, looks like USA Archery's para team selections will be shot at the Arizona Cup in Phoenix this year- If you [or anyone else] is in the neighborhood, come on out and see some truly amazing athletes... Oh, guess I'll probably be there too.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*First Competition: What a Disaster*

Just noticed it's been months, so first a quick update... 

Got the new foot early December, and it's been a long, slow process to getting to where I could even keep my balance standing still. I've been through several adjustments since December, including wedges to adjust angles of the false foot [stumpy] and lifts in the left to get a neutral stance. Every adjustment has meant aperiod of learning to balance again. 

Recently have been able to start shooting from a standing position in the tactile... First few sessions were full of "drivwe by shootings" trying to balance AND draw/shoot a bow... Couple of quick panic punches as I thought I might tumble over and didn't think the balance was good enough to let down [alone at the club and 3yds from the target, low risk of doing significant damage]. 

So, this past Sunday I entered my first 450 Vegas, a local club shoot, and holy crow was it ugly! First couple rounds went okay, scoring better than I expected, then shots started falling out the bottom of the target. Made an elevation adjustment on my tactile; still dropping shots. Moved my bow hand down one knuckle [so, there is a pointer that touches the back of my bow hand, just below a knuckle, and I can make quick and very significant adjustments by switching knuckles, easily worth 20cm of movement on the target at 18m] and still falling out the bottom. 

Then my spotter mentioned that my arrows were flattening out the blade and even at full draw they were too heavy, so I grabbed my "light" arrows. Come to figure out at the half way point, the blade on my rest had collapsed right down to the shelf. Ah, the things you miss when you can't see... So, I gently tried to bend it back into position and snapped that sucker right off. Of course, before heading to the shoot I thought to myself I needed to grab an extra blade... Ended my shoot with that thought. Of course, there are a great number of great shooters at our club, with many offers of a new blade, but I let it go as a punishment and a lesson I won't soon forget. 

Come to find out when I got home that I had the wrong blade installed in the first place. Installed was my .008 that was adjusted to shoot my light, skinny arrows, and not the .012 with the backer plate adjusted to shoot my monster Magnum 27s with the 200gr points. Next time, I think it's the bows with the Hamskeas installed. Either way, not a great start on the bumpy road to the Netherlands. Tons of work before my embarrassing trip to Vegas...


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

Go Kelly!


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll join the fan club. Keep up the good work !


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*Vegas And Not Where I Want To Be*

Well, shot a club league Vegas 450 last weekend- Not a pretty sight! Shot a stellar 98 [and one Christmas tree]. A slight miscommunication between myself and the person who helped me align my tactile sight had me all over the place and scratching my head for quite a while, and I couldn't make the major adjustment I needed until the half-way break. Scored over half my points in the last 5 ends/15 shots. First 10 ends shot average was an impressive 1.5, but the last 5ends it was 3.5, which was more in line with what I was hoping for. Overall a whopping 2.18. 

So, what did I get from all this... For one, we scrunched the lines a bit to save on shooting to lines; that and having my ears a little clogged with a bug that's going around, and the release of the person to my left sounded like it was going off inside my head... Felt like a deer wanting to jump the string. Spent a few ends just drawing and concentrating on shooting with the added nerves of my neighbor's release [I swear, it was RIGHT THERE!!!]. Also got to work under the time crunch of having only one shooting line; Occasionally not even being in my tactile as the line went hot. Great practice for calming those nerves [feeling like I'm holding up the line and fighting to get all shots off before the clock gets me], and I don't feel like I rushed any shots to the point that the clock cost me points, nor did I run out of time. Another plus from the experience. 

As for the Christmas tree... No, I don't hate Christmas, just part of our 3D decore out along the sidelines as we're in the middle of our Triple Crown. Nailed the metal "trunk" and blew up my Magnum w/200gr points... Didn't survive. 

No problems with shot endurance, so that ws another bonus. Still have to work up to 6 shot ends by Worlds, but after taking as much time off as I had to, I'm not worried at this point. 

Upcoming... State Vegas is next weekend then it's pack for Vegas. Then it's the switch to dialing in the outdoor set up, switching to the longer distances, and WOO HOO "BlindArcher" sized targets [we normally shoot 60cm indoor and 80cm outdoor targets].


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Well, shot a club league Vegas 450 last weekend- Not a pretty sight! Shot a stellar 98 [and one Christmas tree].
> 
> As for the Christmas tree... No, I don't hate Christmas, just part of our 3D decore out along the sidelines as we're in the middle of our Triple Crown. Nailed the metal "trunk" and blew up my Magnum w/200gr points... Didn't survive.


When I read the first paragraph, I thought maybe "Christmas Tree" was some arcane archery term. Maybe like saying the arrow "went swimming" when it is in the no-score area of the blue five-spot face. Was funny to find out it was a literal Christmas tree on the range!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

wa-prez said:


> When I read the first paragraph, I thought maybe "Christmas Tree" was some arcane archery term. Maybe like saying the arrow "went swimming" when it is in the no-score area of the blue five-spot face. Was funny to find out it was a literal Christmas tree on the range!




Had it been a real, live tree, it would have been a wall hanger for sure.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*State Vegas 450 Day 1*

So, today was day 1 of our state Vegas 450 and it actually didn't go so bad. Ended up with a 132/1X [I know, X only counts with perfect scores, but I was stoked so...]. Was hoping for 135 [a 3.0 shot average]but it's okay. Shot average was 2.93, but the real satisfying stat was my scoring arrow percentage [the percentage of shots that aren't misses], which was 48.9% last week and 64.4% today, and most of those non-scorers would have hit paper had we been using the BlindArcher targets [60cm face indoors]. 

All and all not a horrible day on the line.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*State Vegas 450 Day 2*

PFFT! Archery hates me! Think I'm going to take up bowling or golf. 

I'll just say that not only could I not keep my shots on my target, I couldn't keep them on my own bale. 

HMPH!


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*GREAT News for U.S. VI Archers!!!*

So, anyone who has competed in larger WA events probably remembers their deadlines and how far out they can be, and that only your governing body can put you in for major [worlds] events... 

So, USA archery is in the process of finding a new coach, and our deadlines have been fast approaching/passing us by. We've already missed the preliminary deadline for the number of rooms the team will need [and for what dates], and the preliminary registration[ number of spots, and I think the names of shooters] will deadline in a couple weeks. 

Through several calls/emails from a few of us, and finally getting someone who has always seemed to have the para-archers best interests in mind [at every event we see him he always makes it a point to chat, and pulls out his pen and pad whenever we have "gripes and concerns"], the U.S. VI archers who are currently internationally classified have been submitted for Para Worlds in June. 

This is exciting because a few countries are actually holding out on submitting names until they are sure the event will happen... The problem with that is that if they don't have enough entered soon, the VI event will be cancelled. This has happened several times in the past. 

So, we've confirmed 3, I think GB has submitted 4-5, and I think the Italians may have 6. I'm sure there's more, those are just the ones right off the top of my head. 

Just a WOO-HOO moment as we weren't sure the new coach would be in place in time to meet the deadline, and the VIs take a lower priority as we aren't in the Paralympics yet. 

Speaking of coaches, rumor is there is a pretty big coaching name with their name in the hat- Don't know this person's para archery skills yet, but might be some interesting news in the next couple weeks. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> PFFT! Archery hates me! Think I'm going to take up bowling or golf.
> 
> I'll just say that not only could I not keep my shots on my target, I couldn't keep them on my own bale.
> 
> HMPH!


There are some folks with 20/20 vision that have the same problem! Lucky for you, I think blindness might be easier to overcome than stubbornness. 
Of course, if you really want to take up golf, might I suggest one of those golf courses nestled within a wealthy suburban subdivision. 
I'm following this and rooting for you. Just being there is a win in my book.


----------



## seshore (Nov 20, 2018)

So impressed. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rids (Jul 17, 2018)

[Just a WOO-HOO moment as we weren't sure the new coach would be in place in time to meet the deadline, and the VIs take a lower priority as we aren't in the Paralympics yet. 

Speaking of coaches, rumor is there is a pretty big coaching name with their name in the hat- Don't know this person's para archery skills yet, but might be some interesting news in the next couple weeks. 

Thanks.[/QUOTE]

I see that GRIV was named Paralympic head coach, you have some insider info here......


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Rids said:


> [Just a WOO-HOO moment as we weren't sure the new coach would be in place in time to meet the deadline, and the VIs take a lower priority as we aren't in the Paralympics yet.
> 
> Speaking of coaches, rumor is there is a pretty big coaching name with their name in the hat- Don't know this person's para archery skills yet, but might be some interesting news in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Thanks.


I see that GRIV was named Paralympic head coach, you have some insider info here......[/QUOTE]



Looks to be official sports fans, according to World and USA Archery GRIV has been named as the para archery head coach. 

This was the name I was referring to, at the time of Vegas and my hint post, a final selection had not been made/announced yet. It will be interesting to see what he brings to the team.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

*And the road has reached it's end...*

With just two months to go I must unfortunately say good-bye to this year's worlds... 

A follow up procedure on my foot reconstruction from a year ago has left me with an unreimbursed medical bill that must be paid, so I've decided to withdraw from preliminary registrations for the event. 

I wanted to thank everyone who followed along, perhaps in two years we'll try this again.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

That's the toughest of luck. Sorry, TheBlindArcher.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

SonnyThomas said:


> That's the toughest of luck. Sorry, TheBlindArcher.



It was looking to be a good one this year too... Approaching 20 shooters between the two classifications- Expecting it to be the largest turnout at a World event I could find numbers for. Just have to keep working on it and start scheduling for 2021.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear this! I just caught up on your thread (have been intending to read it for months...). Compliments on your writing style, good humor, and perseverance! Again, I'm very sorry to hear that other life circumstances have cut short your archery journey this year.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

ceratops said:


> Sorry to hear this! I just caught up on your thread (have been intending to read it for months...). Compliments on your writing style, good humor, and perseverance! Again, I'm very sorry to hear that other life circumstances have cut short your archery journey this year.




Yeah, I'm pretty bummed, but there is a VI tournament coming together at the end of September in Andora. Haven't got all the details yet, but in years past it's been a pretty big event on the IBSA [International Blind Sports Association] calendar, and it's already looking like a lot of the archers from the worlds are planning on attending. Sort of refocusing my sights on that one.


----------

